# Bxa toolholder sizing



## Cadillac (Nov 8, 2018)

I had some credit with amazon burning a whole in my pocket so I decided to get some more bxa toolholders. Can never have enough!
 First I will say I cannot understand amazon for the life of me. I ordered three tool holders from the same seller at the same time. 1-xl and two standard size ones. For some reason two of them qualified for free shipping and the other one was 5.99 to ship. Whatever. 
 I received all three yesterday two in a amazon package and the single one in a post offfice envelope. How the heck is that efficient?
 So my real question I ordered a XL holder which when received is smaller overall size than a standard one. It does have a 3/4 tooling slot but smaller overall. Now the standard toool holder has a 5/8” tool slot and is about a 1/2” bigger. Wouldn’t you think it should be the other way around??? Comparing to other holders the sizes are the same. 



 The holders are nicely made for anyone curious. Purchased from all industrial tool out of California.  I like these because they grind AFTER the oxide finish so your contact areas should be perfect. Others Ive seen they coat the whole thing and I don’t like that. 
Either way their keepers, I just thought it was weird that the XL version is smaller than the standard ones. And yes I have others that are both sizes I just never order at the same time to realize the difference. The XL was a dollar more too for less material


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 8, 2018)

I have ordered a lot of bxa tool holders from all industrial. Both the standard and XL. All of the XL are shorter in length as yours are. I asked them and I was told there is no standard.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 8, 2018)

The shorter length of the XL version would have less stick out and less stress from the use of a presumably larger tool and more aggressive cutting force.  Since the tool holders can be used either left or right hand, the manufacturer would shorten both ends.

Not fact, just a guess.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 8, 2018)

I would think the xl would be weaker with ultimately less support and mass.  But I guess using a 3/4 tool is stout enough. I like the option of both sizes. Just backwards in my mind. Oh well.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 8, 2018)

I bought a Dorian BXA last eBay sale and they are standard 1" slot.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 8, 2018)

I find a BXA XL holder with a 3/4" shank tool in it is LOTS more rigid than a 5/8" tool in a standard holder.  The other advantage is that the larger size tooling is cheaper to find used than the smaller stuff.  Can get good quality tools in good condition for cheap when 3/4".


----------



## middle.road (Nov 14, 2018)

I grabbed another batch last June from Shars and noticed the same thing.
The two in the upper left were from AllIndustrial earlier this year.
The 250-202XL from Shars is a lot longer than the one from AI.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 14, 2018)

The holders being longer or shorter does not add or reduce strength of the setup, however tool overhang beyond the holder does.  Longer helps with putting tools in both ends of the holder.  Getting the tool cutting edge as close to the tool post as possible makes the setup more rigid.  Stickout should be minimized as much as possible for rigidity.  Trying to get into deep and tight places without a weak setup is a whole different issue.


----------



## pstemari (Nov 21, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> ...
> First I will say I cannot understand amazon for the life of me. I ordered three tool holders from the same seller at the same time. 1-xl and two standard size ones. For some reason two of them qualified for free shipping and the other one was 5.99 to ship.



That's up to the merchant. They can opt to use fulfillment by Amazon, in which case they ship product to Amazon's fulfillment center and it qualifies for free Prime shipping, or they can fulfill the order directly. Most merchants use a mixture, depending on stock on hand and profit margins—Amazon charges an additional commission on FBA items as well as stocking fees and shipping charges.

Even if everything ships from Amazon, you can get multiple packages, just because of where the closest stock of the particular items happens to be at the moment.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pstemari (Nov 21, 2018)

Oh, and someplace around here I posted dimensions for an assortment of toolholders from Phase II (via MSC), Shars, Precision-Matthews, CDCO, Aloris, and Dorian.

IIRC Aloris and Phase II were the smaller size, while Dorian, P-M, and CDCO were larger. Also, as I recall Dorian's holders seem to be one notch bigger than the equivalent Aloris, ie the regular Dorian holder handles a 3/4” shank, same as an Aloris XL, and the XL is even bigger.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ddickey (Nov 21, 2018)

Dorians hold 1" tools.


----------

